# Happy Birthday Joshua!!



## Scott Shahan (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy birthday Josh!! How old are you now?? Here is a birthday prayer for you today.

 Colossians1:9 And so, from the day we heard, we have not ceased to pray for you, *asking that you may be filled with the knowledge of his will in all spiritual wisdom and understanding, 10 so as to walk in a manner worthy of the Lord, fully pleasing to him, bearing fruit in every good work and increasing in the knowledge of God. 11 May you be strengthened with all power, according to his glorious might, for all endurance and patience with joy, 12 giving thanks to the Father, who has qualified you to share in the inheritance of the saints in light.*


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 26, 2007)

28?! 

Boy do I feel old.

That's a Godly request. May God grant the request of your heart.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy birthday, Josh!







Praying, brother!  

Psalm 37
3 Trust in the LORD, and do good; so shalt thou dwell in the land, and verily thou shalt be fed.
4 Delight thyself also in the LORD; and he shall give thee the desires of thine heart.
5 Commit thy way unto the LORD; trust also in him; and he shall bring it to pass.


----------



## satz (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Josh.

Your presence here definitely makes this board a better place.

If the Lord wills, may he grant your request soon.


----------



## etexas (Feb 26, 2007)

joshua said:


> Thanks, Scott. This was very kind of you. I'm 28 today. If you're all so inclined, if you want to pray for a wonderful birthday gift on my behalf, you could always pray for God to send me a godly Reformed wife...preferrably soon . Nevertheless, the Lord's will be done, not my own.


Happy Birthday Josh!!! You are 28! Man I am 37, ditto Rich, I feel old. My wife is 25 so I guess it balances out. May our Almighty Lord hear your prayers! Grace and Peace.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Josh! If I'd have known it was today I would have taken the day off. I could have gone shopping for a wife for you. Well, I'll look around anyway. 28 years old, heck, I've got grey hairs older than that.

God bless you today brother.


----------



## Arch2k (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy birthday brother!


----------



## Herald (Feb 26, 2007)

joshua said:


> Thanks, Scott. This was very kind of you. I'm 28 today. If you're all so inclined, if you want to pray for a wonderful birthday gift on my behalf, you could always pray for God to send me a godly Reformed wife...preferrably soon . Nevertheless, the Lord's will be done, not my own.



28? Gee, I remember when I was 28. I remember when I was 38. I remember...okay...enuff already.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Brother Josh!


----------



## Davidius (Feb 26, 2007)

happy birthday!


----------



## tellville (Feb 26, 2007)

I remember when I turned 24 yesterday! 

Happy Birthday Josh, or as I like to put it, one year closer to meeting the Lord!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Josh!

(Boy I'm old enough to be Semper's father and he says he feels old)!


----------



## PresReformed (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Brother


----------



## Augusta (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Joshua!! God bless you.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Josh.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Joshua!!!!


----------



## Poimen (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Devin (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Joshua! Thank God for 28 years of grace. I hope you have a great birthday.


----------



## apaleífo̱ (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday and I'll be praying for you as well, Joshua.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy 28th, brother Josh.​


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Josh


----------



## caddy (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday man--28!

A Mere _Pup..._


----------



## brymaes (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday!

We should hoist one in the Pub!


----------



## MW (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy birthday, Joshua. Your brotherliness is a blessing.


----------



## LifeInReturn (Feb 26, 2007)

Yay! Happy birthday Josh with a P, lol. May the Lord continue to guide you according to His beautiful Grace! And I pray that He sends you the wife of your youth as well, lol.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 26, 2007)

Hope it was a good one Josh!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought about sending you a cheesy eCard but this will have to do:


----------

